# Measurements of 705 uncoupler?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Can someone measure the 705 uncoupler and give me the dimensions? My 706 is just a little bit too long to fit, and cutting it down would go through the rivets, which just won't work. 

Charles.


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

Never tried this with MS Paint before.
Rich


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks. It's the same dimension as the regular trackless uncoupler, which is slightly too wide. Do you know the part number for the plastic switch? It's actually longer, but being plastic I can cut the end of it off. I've done one this way with great results, I just need another.

Charles.


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

Charles,
By switch do you mean turnouts? 720 remote, 722 manual before 1951. 720A for remote turnouts, 722A for manual turnouts, 1951 and later. I may be off by one year.

This site with catalogs online is a great resource for identifying model numbers.
Rich

http://www.myflyertrains.org/AF_Catalogs/Gilbert%20Catalogs.htm


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

No, sorry not of a switch, I need the part number of this uncoupler:










This one appears to be similar, but not the same. I'm not sure whether it's a manual uncoupler with a bunch of wires around it, or if it's a remote uncoupler that also has a lever (which is what the eBay seller insists it is). The part number he listed is 413578, but that doesn't look right at all.










Charles.


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

Charles,
Both of those are new to me. I will have to do more checking.
Rich


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

Hi Charles,
Wanted to get back to you. I have not been able to get any info on either of the uncouplers. Did you bid on them?

I'll keep trying I have a few more old timers I can ask.
Rich


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, I bid and one another one, hopefully will get here soon!

Charles.


----------

